# Freistellen mit Magnetlasso



## BamVentura (1. November 2003)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich ein Gegenstand z.B. ein Auto von dem Hintergrund  freistelle. Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger deshalb benötige ich dringend hilfe


----------



## zirag (1. November 2003)

Benutze bitte die  Funktion 

hier ist genug zu dem Thema


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. November 2003)

Das hängt ganz von dem Hintergrund ab:

Ist er einfarbig, ist er mehrfarbig? Ist es ein Foto , etc...

Gib bitte erstmal mehr Infos, bevor wir hier die "zig" Möglichkeiten aufzählen!


----------



## BamVentura (2. November 2003)

Ich habe das Foto bzw. die Person mit STRG+ALT+X ausgeschnitten jetzt will ich die Person auf einen anderen Hintergrund setzen. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## ephiance (2. November 2003)

kopier sie?


----------

